# Unity Peptide



## sandow74 (Jul 8, 2010)

Anyone order from them, they have some items I need and I like to order everything at the same place.  Thanks.


----------



## CG (Aug 24, 2010)

Got clen from my pet rat through them. He seems to be liking it so far..


----------



## 1mudman (Aug 31, 2010)

Gtg


----------



## stronger4ever (Mar 5, 2011)

Shit I didnt know WP had a peptide branch. Seriously those prices? I hope its all FDA approved human grade lol


----------



## cutright (Mar 5, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> shit i didnt know wp had a peptide branch. Seriously those prices? I hope its all fda approved human grade lol


 thats funny as hell


----------



## CG (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah. Upon further research unity=irondragon=precision same line. Same website layout. Same prices 

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------

